# [Spanish NR] Berta García 30.40 and 35.90 3x3 BLD Single



## APdRF (Jul 17, 2016)

She asked me to post the video, congrats!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 17, 2016)

Congrats Berta, cool reaction


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 17, 2016)

nice


----------



## APdRF (Jul 17, 2016)

She has won the Euros with a 30! Wow


----------



## moralsh (Jul 17, 2016)

and the video, the face of pure joy


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 17, 2016)

Great reaction. Well done. More to come from her I'm sure.


----------



## sneze2r (Jul 17, 2016)

Congrats, well done


----------



## h2f (Jul 17, 2016)

Awsome! Congrats!


----------



## mafergut (Jul 17, 2016)

Incredible. I've watched the video like 3 times already. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Hari (Jul 18, 2016)

Great to watch! Is this the Female WR now? Congrats for winning Euros


----------



## obelisk477 (Jul 18, 2016)

Hari said:


> Great to watch! Is this the Female WR now? Congrats for winning Euros



Female WR single, but not mean


----------



## h2f (Jul 18, 2016)

Hari said:


> Great to watch! Is this the Female WR now? Congrats for winning Euros


30.40 is actually Spain's NR and female record. Is it on video?


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 18, 2016)

h2f said:


> 30.40 is actually Spain's NR and female record. Is it on video?


It's in @moralsh's post.


----------



## h2f (Jul 18, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> It's in @moralsh's post.


Thanks. I missed it[emoji2] 

Wysłane z mojego GT-S7580 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 18, 2016)

Congrats!


----------

